# Vom PC auf DVD-Recorder aufnehmen



## Vincent (5. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich stelle diese Frage für einen Geschäftsfreund, der sich einen standalone DVD-Recorder gekauft hat. Dieser hat einen Firewire 1394 Eingang, was auch auf der Panasonic Homepage nachzulesen ist (genaues Modell konnte er mir nicht sagen)
Er fragt sich, ob man die am PC bearbeiteten Videos statt sie auf die Kamera zurückzuspielen nicht auch genauso über den besagten Firewireport auf DVD brennen kann.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Oder technisches Wissen?
Vielen Dank
Vincent


----------



## goela (5. November 2003)

Die Antwort auf diese Frage würde mich auch interessieren. Denn ein Kollege von mir, der wartet darauf, dass man eben mit einem Standalone DVD-Recorder per USB oder Firewire vom Computer aus Daten brennen kann.

Wenn man ein wenig Logisch überlegt, könnte man behaupten, dass gerade der Firewire-Eingang (wenn es solch einer ist), dazu benutzen, sein DV-Material direkt von der Kamera oder PC auf die DVD brennen kann.
Denn was würde den der Firewire-Eingang für einen Sinn machen, wenn er dazu nicht verwendet werden kann! Wenn's allerdings nur ein Ausgang ist, dann wäre es natürlich nicht möglich!

Schnapp doch einfach Deine Kamera und gehe zum Kollegen und probier mal es aus! Wenn er nicht allzuweit entfernt wohnt!


----------



## goela (5. November 2003)

...hätte auch editieren können! Na ja!

Es müsste gehen! Schau mal unter folgendemLink


----------



## evenly (6. November 2003)

*DVD Recorder*

Nein es ist nicht möglich vom PC in den den Panasonic DMR HS 2 per
Firewire DVD zu brennen.
Es geht nur von der digitalen Kamera aus.
Panasonic bietet aber eine Software an die nennt sich 
Motion DV Studio VW- DTM40/41 mit dieser Software kann
man dann direkt vom PC in die i- LInk Schnittstelle.
Dies geht aber auch nur bei den neuen Modellen von DVD Recordern
DMR-E 100 mit 80GB Festplatte und dem DMR- E 60 keine Festplatte.
Es funktioniert aber auf dem analogen Weg mit einer guten Grafikkarte mit
Y/C (S-Video) 
Außerdem wandelt der REcorder über Firewire sowieso die AVI Datein in MPEG 2 um.
Ich hoffe das hat euch weitergebracht.


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

In Goela's Link steht im Klartext: 





> Es ist [...] möglich über den am DMRHS2E vorhandenen Eingang das Video in den DVD-Recorder zu übertragen und auf der Festplatte aufzuzeichnen.


 Fraglich nur ob mit "Eingang" auch wirklich der FirewireIn Port gemeint ist. Also schon einmal vielen Dank an  dich Goela, das hätte ich auch finden müssen  

@evenly: Auch bei dir vielen Dank erstmal. Mich würde interessieren, woher du diese Fakten hast.

Denn momentan gibt es ja einen Widerspruch...

Danke
Vincent


----------



## evenly (7. November 2003)

Direkt von Panasonic, arbeite auch beruflich in dem Bereich.

In dem Link meinen sie auch nur den analogen Ausgang und nicht den 
i- Link.

Außerdem könnte sonnst wohl jeder seine eigenen Raubkopien
auf DVD erstellen.


----------



## Vincent (7. November 2003)

OK vielen Dank!


----------

